# shimano shoe size conversions??



## biker3 (Jan 18, 2004)

I wear an 10.5-11 what shimano shoes size would fit me?? (they do it in 40s)


----------



## Shant818 (Apr 29, 2004)

Well heres your answer, In mens, size 10.5 is a 44. A 45 is an 11.5. If you need more info go to http://www.i18nguy.com/l10n/shoes.html. There is a chart


----------



## Dirtdemon (Jan 26, 2004)

*Recently bought some shimano shoes*



biker3 said:


> I wear an 10.5-11 what shimano shoes size would fit me?? (they do it in 40s)


and they were too small. I am about a 10.5 and the shoes were 44. Sent em back for some 45's, perfect.


----------

